#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  占心房板主申請

## 小雪

是這樣的 我想提出占心房板主申請

原因是因為我手邊剛好有很多關於心理測驗和占卜的資料

可以每天整理後上傳至占心房給會員們參考

也希望可以幫忙一些會員整理錯字

或是刪除無意義文章

和規劃精華文章 讓更多會員可以參考

想減輕管理員負擔

所以提出占心房板主申請

----------

